# Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher



## kevin123 (26. April 2014)

*Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*

Gibt es bei euch so ein Seitenfenster zu kaufen?


----------



## naruto8073 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*

Hallo. 
Meinst du so was ?
---> Corsair C70 Custom Window


----------



## kevin123 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*



naruto8073 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Meinst du so was ?
> ---> Corsair C70 Custom Window


 
ja sowas mein ich aber das ist nicht auf lager dort, und es wäre super ein österreichischer oder deutscher shop


----------



## MaxPa (26. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*

Mach selber  Werde ich warscheinlich auch machen, die Löcher sehen echt nicht schick aus ^^


----------



## kevin123 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*

Ja Wegen dem will ich auch eins


----------



## Bluebeard (28. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*

Unsererseits leider nicht als Ersatzteil vorhanden. Wir haben nur die Original-Teile als Ersatz und diese haben diese schicken "Geschwindigkeits"-Löcher.


----------



## kevin123 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance C70 Seitenfenster ohne Lüfter Löcher*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Unsererseits leider nicht als Ersatzteil vorhanden. Wir haben nur die Original-Teile als Ersatz und diese haben diese schicken "Geschwindigkeits"-Löcher.


 
ok, schade


----------

